# Suggestions



## lemons (Nov 25, 2013)

I am new to this site. Finally got some track wired and trains running and testing out a bunch of older engines.

Heres some of the issues Ive had and would appreciate any sugggestions from the expertise in this group -

Flyer EP5 engine - just sits on track and horn blows.
Hasnt been run in years. Using an MTH z 1000 transformer.

FLyer GP 9. RUns pretty well - smoothly and quietly but gets hot to the touch 
on the shell on top and on the underside. Same problem with a LIONEL PA unit.

Flyer PA Run well in one direction, not the other.


These are all pretty old engines that have been sitting in boxes for quite some tim.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

You've come to the right place. I don't have any engines but steamers, but I can guarantee someone will soon chime in and give you the help you need.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

lemons,
Hi as stated you have come to the right place, there are several members here who are very knowledgeable that can help you get things sorted out.

Can you provide locomotive numbers? Is the EP5 a 499? Is the GP a 370, etc. 

Also have you tried to clean and lubricate the motors?

And finally have you cleaned the track and wheels on your locomotives?

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome.. On that flyer PA unit, make sure the reverse lock-out lever is not engaged.With the engine laying on it's side, with the nose facing to the left, the reverse lock-out lever should be all the way to you.The lever is of course on the bottom of the engine.


----------

